# How do you scout WMA's?



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I know how to scout deer. And I know how to scout elk. Hell, I've scouted out antelope this year so far. But I've been wondering on how to increase my success in places like Farmington Bay. I always go out and shoot 1 or two ducks if I'm lucky and want to be able to consistently do better. That being said, how do you scout wma's for ducks specifically? Are you just watching for flight patterns? Trying to find little "pockets" of water? I just want to try and get better at this sport. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Go watch flight patterns, ducks are often creatures of habit. You will learn a heck of a lot by watching a couple of days from an area you can observe a large area from. We have found a spot where we usually do pretty good from. 100 yards either side not nearly as good.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Put some miles on your bike or boat. Just look for the ducks. Get some good binoculars and constantly look around to see where they are landing. While I'm sitting in the decoys, I'm usually doing this. Each WMA is very different in terms of safe areas, water levels and flow, and large groups of people, and easy access for anyone to just walk in. Keep those factors in mind. Early season, I look for feathers on the water. Late season, I look for poop on the ice and flowing water. But always watch the skies.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> . Late season, I look for poop on the ice and flowing water. .


Rumor has it that goob has a recipe for duck poopcicles.....


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Go out the midnight before opening morning and find the guys that have been in their boats since 5 the afternoon before claiming a spot, and park my boat about 50 yards down wind from them, but still within range of their decoys as well in case there isn't much wind that day. It's pretty effective


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

WMAs are still closed to motor and boat traffic right now. So this means it is time to put a little wear on those boots. Some of the areas opened in August while some still have to wait till september 1st to have access in there. Mostly waterfowl production areas. (hehe) Dont know why I laugh at the fact they actually call it like a factory. 

Three days before the youth hunt all the areas open up for scouting with boats and motor traffic (in the usual designated areas) That's when you can get a really good idea of where to go. 

In the off season before August I use google earth like a mad man. Looking for pockets of water etc. Some of the areas are a year old images however I get my list and hit it with the boat to scout in those three days.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips guys. I'll have to go put some miles in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Luhk said:


> WMAs are still closed to motor and boat traffic right now. So this means it is time to put a little wear on those boots. Some of the areas opened in August while some still have to wait till september 1st to have access in there. Mostly waterfowl production areas. (hehe) Dont know why I laugh at the fact they actually call it like a factory.
> 
> Three days before the youth hunt all the areas open up for scouting with boats and motor traffic (in the usual designated areas) That's when you can get a really good idea of where to go.
> 
> In the off season before August I use google earth like a mad man. Looking for pockets of water etc. Some of the areas are a year old images however I get my list and hit it with the boat to scout in those three days.


Yeah I'm a foot soldier so I'm used to walking. Trying to wrangle up a boat but I'm starting my freshman year of college so funds are a bit tight right now haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Mallardhead12 said:


> Yeah I'm a foot soldier so I'm used to walking. Trying to wrangle up a boat but I'm starting my freshman year of college so funds are a bit tight right now haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude you can stand on center dike most days after mid November and shoot more than 1 duck. Usually can shoot your limit or close to, especially on week days when there isn't anyone else around. Don't make it harder than it needs to be


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Like others have said, selecting a good spot makes all the difference. There are some places I hunt that allow me to watch what the birds are doing essentially all over the WMA, and there are some spots I can see almost nothing going on outside of a small area (typically these are the types of spots where I'm knee-deep in water and surrounded by 10' tall phrags). 

If you hunt right on what looks like a good location, but you can't see what's going on elsewhere, all you really learn about is that one location. Sometimes it works great, but sometimes it turns into a wasted day. If I'm in a new area, I try to hunt where I can see well the first few times, even if it doesn't seem like it might be the "X". That will give me a feel for what the birds are doing all over the area. From there I try to dial it in a little more. Typically my first hunt on a new area is on/near a dike, the second is on open water or in an open marsh closer to where I saw birds the first trip, and then subsequent ones are in more specific areas based on what I've found on the first two hunts. Sometimes you can dial it in faster, and sometimes it takes more time.

It's also ideal if you can scout an evening and hunt the next morning, or scout a morning then hunt that evening (although logistics can make that difficult).

Don't forget to study hard.  There should still be some birds come winter break.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Also don't think you need a boat to be successful. I see mine as just another tool in the box. I leave it home sometimes to hit some good walk in spots Ive found throughout the years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

Mallardhead12 said:


> Yeah I'm a foot soldier so I'm used to walking. Trying to wrangle up a boat but I'm starting my freshman year of college so funds are a bit tight right now haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats when you use the "I am just a starving collage student trying to put some meat in my freezer. may I ride in your boat sir?" If you are ever up in the ogden area hit me up.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

quackaddict35 said:


> Also don't think you need a boat to be successful. I see mine as just another tool in the box. I leave it home sometimes to hit some good walk in spots Ive found throughout the years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really is for me a time saver over anything. I am a ton more successful in my old walk in area. I usually will use the boat to get somewhere and walk the rest of the way.


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

I improved my success just by not hunting at Farmington bay. I live 30 seconds away but it is my least favorite place to hunt. Those birds get hammered all season compared to some other wma's

Also I am the same age as you and didn't really have someone to show me where to hunt but I was always wanting to just go out and limit out without any preparation. I think the best lesson I learned last year was that you need to have a few days of preparing and just figuring out where the birds are at in order to have those good days. People make shooting a limit of ducks look a lot easier than it is. I actually scout more for ducks than I did for deer but that's just because I enjoy it more. To each his own


----------

